# Headphone users, which do you prefer? Wireless or Wired Headphones?



## KimberVaile (Oct 19, 2021)

For myself. I think I prefer Bluetooth headhones. However, they have to be good quality. Cheap Bluetooth headphones are a nightmare, you'll lose connection often, have a low battery life and have to re-add them to your current machine if they are garbage bin stuff that is under 40 bucks. For cheap headhones under the 30 dollar range, I think wired is more convenient.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 21, 2021)

All of my experiences with wireless have been worse than the condition of my cords. And more pricey. 

One time I got interference for emergency dispatch and listened to how people were calling 911 for slipping or falling. So many people slipping and falling. But that was the days before Bluetooth.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2021)

Wireless for me. The worms tend to chew on the cord otherwise.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

Bluetooth used to have serious issues with audio lag/quality but it's gotten better.  My computer headset is wired, but I use wireless with the phone because my 3.5 jack is fucked


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 22, 2021)

At my computer it’s wired every day, but I love wireless while I’m on the go


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 23, 2021)

I love closed ear headphones that helps me focus on the computer more and what I engage in, sort of muffles the outside sounds a bit. I do really enjoy the idea of wireless headphones for the computer as getting the wire out of the way is wonderful, though the sound, mic quality in many cases just looks isn't quite there on most headsets.

Only really been one wireless headset out there that interested me which were the Arctis Pro Wireless from steelseries, though both of the headsets I got had a constant white noise coming from the drivers and it drove me insane, however they look great, very comfortable to me and had a nice dac that also charged a spare battery, so as soon as you ran out you just pushed in the charged one.

I spend the majority of my freetime in front of the computer, I've stuck to a fairly high quality headset with a mic attached even though there's not that many of them that are actually good. Probably going to need to invest in a new pair soon.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 23, 2021)

Wired all the way.
They are cheaper, at least in the average consumer ranges.

No fussing with charging or battery life.
No fussing with which devices and which headsets support what codec sample rate bit rate etc.

You can get decent 5 driver iems for 60 bucks with a wire, or 450 wireless.

You can get great sound from a 50 dollar koss portapro, or Sony mdr -v6... Or you can spend 400-500 bucks on something that's Bluetooth and almost universally bass heavy and not pleasent sounding.

If I'm going to spend 300-500 on headphones...there's denon, akg, the higher end Sony mdr lines etc all offering something in this range, that are all superior to a Bluetooth headset in said range.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2021)

Wired all the way.  That way I don't have to worry about charging them, and they're WAY cheaper for the respective lifespan.  (In the next year or two I won't need them regularly, but I also prefer speakers that can be wired to devices using a 3.5mm jack even if the speaker has Bluetooth capability.)

Not just that, I don't like earbuds due to a history of ear canal sensitivity issues.  I prefer either full headphones or the ear-clip variety that companies like Audio Technica make for the Japanese market.  (I USED to see a FEW varieties of these sold in America, but not anymore.)  I've even seen ear-clip headphones that have a built-in mic, meaning I can use them for my phone.  (Thing is I've literally only seen the exact style I'm referencing under ONE Chinese brand.)

....though nowadays my microphone is distinctly separate from my headphones unless I'm using them for the phone.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 24, 2021)

It all depends on situation. I ended up having wired, wireless and wired earbuds. But I must say, the absence of wire in which I keep getting tangled is a huge plus. As well as the ability to just get up and go to another place in the apartment without having to take the headphones off. Yeah, wireless are my friend when doing boring household chores!


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2021)

Charging is a pain in the ass.
The battery life on the two wireless earbuds I owned grew shorter and shorter over the years. Meanwhile, I've had the same wired headset for 6 years and it works perfectly.
Recently my mom gave me her old wired earbuds and I never want to go back to BT ever again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2021)

I like things to have wires, because then I don't worry about charge running out.


----------



## MechaMegs (Oct 29, 2021)

Depends on what I am doing.
if I am just in place like painting or something than wired. if I am out in the field farming wireless because I dont have to worry about snagging a wire accidentally.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 30, 2021)

I like wireless a lot since it means I can make excuse of keeping my headset on and walking off.
However wired is often cheaper and better quality.

I have bluetooth earphones for my phone though.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 31, 2021)

Wired or wireless, it depends on circumstances and preferences, but I see the reason this thread's here is to see different factors of different people!
I use earphones mostly but this thread is narrowing it to headphones, I guess!

When it comes to headphones/headsets, I only use them when I gotta do voice chats during videogame stuff or chatter over Discord. Importance here being the existence of a microphone--and it has to catch my voice while at it.

Wireless, in my experience, are crap. Not only do I have to manage their power charge which keeps me from using it for prolonged period (and I take very long) but I also gotta make sure the bluetooth stuff ain't interferred or anything, and wireless microphones are also causing minor issues oftentimes.

Besides, as mentioned, since all those circumstances I need the headphones is when I'm stationary, I don't really get annoyed by the wire of the headphones.

Further, I can access the controller without having to pause what I'm doing on the screen (eg: adjust or mute input and/or output), which is usually on the wire and I can also view the controller to see what I'm pressing if I'm unsure. This pro is otherwise a con because the control stuff is on the headphones themselves if it's wireless, if not nonexistent at all.

And the ultimate--while it might not always be the case, the wired ones are usually cheaper than wireless considering both having same specs. Now, stack the aforementioned pros, you know why I'm going after wired ones!

I choose wired! ÒwÓ


----------



## Shyy (Oct 31, 2021)

Wired- I tend to listen to ALOT of bass heavy music and the wireless stuff is definitely not up to the task, whether due to crap speaker response (lack of bass is the number one) short battery life, shit control access or something else.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 4, 2021)

Wired, no need to charge' em plus easier to find them after sleeping with them.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Wired. 

1. Can last all day without the need to charge.
2. Less likely to get lost.
3. Not everything has to be wireless.


----------



## StarJump (Jun 20, 2022)

i prefer wireless , the cords just get in the way sometimes and it does get annoying after a while xD


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 7, 2022)

I used wired headphones, mainly for the fact that I do not have to recharge them. I already have issues with remembering to recharge my tablet or my cell phone, I do not think I would be able to handle wireless headphones, just on that basis. (Not only that, but wireless headphones do not sound as good as wired headphones and are more expensive as well. I know the audio quality is getting better, but it still has a way to go to justify the price tag...)


----------



## CreachureComforts (Oct 28, 2022)

Wired headphones work as soon as you plug them in, no fuss with pairing, dropped connections, or anything

Only drawback is wires wear out, so I just made sure to get a pair with a detachable cable


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> For myself. I think I prefer Bluetooth headhones. However, they have to be good quality. Cheap Bluetooth headphones are a nightmare, you'll lose connection often, have a low battery life and have to re-add them to your current machine if they are garbage bin stuff that is under 40 bucks. For cheap headhones under the 30 dollar range, I think wired is more convenient.



Wired, preferable cup-style (cover-ear with padding). Harder to lose, and because you can fit decent magnets in there, better sound guarenteed.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 29, 2022)

I love the look of retro headphones, but I use wireless earbuds for portability and convenience. Plus it’s hard to charge your iPhone and listen to music at the same time with no headphone jack or adapter -.-


----------



## Average_Lurker (Nov 8, 2022)

Wireless for me.
Being able to use headphones anywhere in my house or workplace is just straight up just nice and convenient.


----------



## bluezcherry (Nov 12, 2022)

I have recently preferred wireless, but that was partially being forced to make the switch due to there being no way to plug in my headphones into my phone anymore... but I do enjoy the freedom to plug in my phone and dance around while doing chores around the house! ^v^ no need to have pockets or hold my phone!


----------



## Raever (Nov 12, 2022)

Wired at home.
Wireless for travel.


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 12, 2022)

Wireless, cuz I don’t have to spend furever to untangle the cords and I don’t have to worry about the wires getting snagged somewhere


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 17, 2022)

Wired, not only they don't have a limited battery, they are a lifesaver if your cell phone decides to give a kiss to the floor and they offers you a way of knowing that your phone is always with you and you didn't forgot it somewhere

Imagine using wireless ones, you got off the bus and walk a while and suddendly you hear "Bluetooth device has disconnected"
*insert internal panic*


----------

